# OBD2 Water temperature meter & Rpm meter



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I use an old unactivated cell phone I no longer use and the torque pro app. Can hold more then 2 meters on one screen and cost is much cheaper.

I think I have 15 meters on one screen.


----------

